
How  to Get Your Employees to Be More Curious - timbrownblog
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/5-ways-get-your-employees-more-curious-tim-brown?trk=prof-post
======
kafkaesq
Perhaps more emphasis could be placed on selecting for "curiosity" as a
positive trait in the hiring process.

Instead of, say, "5+ years of MongoDB".

